
Ethereum Co-Founder Says Crypto Coin Market Is a Time-Bomb - robbiet480
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-18/ethereum-co-founder-says-crypto-coin-market-is-ticking-time-bomb
======
mempko
More funds going to other currencies diverts funds from Ethereum. Unless of
course those companies raise Eth.

